
Starbucks' "Venti" Problem - farmer
http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/la-op-gross4mar04,0,2819241.story?coll=la-opinion-rightrail
======
ereldon
Go In-n-Out!

"In-N-Out Burger, which is privately held, has maintained a cult following, in
large part because it has insisted on not turning burgers into an industrial
process, all while expanding gingerly in California, Arizona and Nevada. As a
result, it remains a destination, a privilege, a brand that is owned by the
minority of Americans who have regular access to it."

